# Neuinstallation Gentoo auf AMD64 - RAID1 -> Bootet nicht

## equinox0r

Hi Forum,

ich hab hier einen neuen Rootserver stehen, der folgendermaßen konfiguriert ist:

```
crescue:~# dmesg  | grep sd

[    7.119985] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    9.275499] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

[    9.289764] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    9.299335] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    9.299360] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    9.317487] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

[    9.331745] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    9.341315] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    9.341337] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    9.359404]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    9.390727] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    9.400146] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    9.427124] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

[    9.441385] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    9.450957] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    9.450981] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    9.469093] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

[    9.483353] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    9.492923] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    9.492946] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    9.511012]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

[    9.544498] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    9.553849] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   12.826221] md: considering sdb4 ...

[   12.833378] md:  adding sdb4 ...

[   12.839834] md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb4

[   12.848888] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb4

[   12.857943] md:  adding sda4 ...

[   12.864397] md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb4

[   12.873450] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb4

[   12.888240] md: bind<sda4>

[   12.893664] md: bind<sdb4>

[   12.899087] md: running: <sdb4><sda4>

[   12.918400] md: considering sdb3 ...

[   12.925552] md:  adding sdb3 ...

[   12.932007] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb3

[   12.941062] md:  adding sda3 ...

[   12.947517] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb3

[   12.962280] md: bind<sda3>

[   12.967701] md: bind<sdb3>

[   12.973123] md: running: <sdb3><sda3>

[   12.992405] md: considering sdb1 ...

[   12.999557] md:  adding sdb1 ...

[   13.006017] md:  adding sda1 ...

[   13.018166] md: bind<sda1>

[   13.023589] md: bind<sdb1>

[   13.029012] md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

[   21.643138] md: bind<sdb2>

[   21.651045] md: bind<sda2>
```

/proc/mdstat:

```

rescue:~# cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [faulty] 

md1 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      40064 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md3 : active raid1 sdb3[1] sda3[0]

      6008192 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md4 : active raid1 sdb4[1] sda4[0]

      148231680 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md0 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdb2[1]

      2008000 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

unused devices: <none>

```

grub.conf:

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-hardened

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel/kernel root=/dev/md3 console=tty0 console=ttyS0,9600n8

```

Beim Booten passiert auf der seriellen Console relativ wenig, ausser der Ausgabe von Unicode-Zeichen (<E0> und ^@) in wirrer Reihenfolge, bis das Ding irgendwann hängenbleibt und nichts mehr ausgibt. Das Problem mit der seriellen Konsole stört mich allerdings weniger als das Hängenbleiben, denn er bleibt irgendwo stehen. Das kann man hier nachlesen:

/var/log/everything/current (metalog):

http://equinox.lichtspiele.org/rootserver-metalog-current.log

Ganz unten steht dann 

```
Oct 27 14:30:42 [rc-scripts] The mdraid init script is written for baselayout-2

Oct 27 14:30:42 [rc-scripts] Please do not use it with baselayout-1
```

Super, soll ich jetzt auf das unstable baselayout-2 updaten (was wahrscheinlich[?] einen elendigen Rattenschwanz anderer unstable Pakete hinterherzieht), damit ich RAID1 benutzen kann?

Wenns woran anders liegt, bitte Bescheid sagen, ich kämpf seit Tagen mit der Kiste und will ihr grade eigentlich nur noch in den Hintern treten, sofern sie einen hätte...

Danke und Grüße

equi

----------

## equinox0r

ich hab jetzt wider willen auf baselayout-2 upgedated, allerdings steht jetzt nichts mehr im syslog.

Hat hier jemand noch eine Idee? bitte =/

----------

## Marlo

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> ich hab jetzt wider willen .../

 

Las mal, das mit baselayout-2 ist schon so in Ordnung.

 *http://equinox.lichtspiele.org/rootserver-metalog-current.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oct 27 14:30:41 [kernel] [   20.293129]  md3: unknown partition table
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Die Partitionen der einzelnen verschiedenen Platten werde zusammengeführt, haben aber offensichtlich

kein gemeinsames Filesystem.  Es sieht so aus, als ob du die einzelnen Partitionen bearbeitet hast, also die sda und sdb,

aber nicht die md's.

Hast du auf md1 usw. auch ein Filesystem installiert?  Etwa in der Art:

```
$ mke2fs -j /dev/md1 
```

Die Datei  /etc/mdadm.conf ist doch erstellt? Oder.

Siehe auch http://rmatthes.de/gentoo/de.gentoo-wiki.com/Raid_5_Verbund_mit_mdadm_erstellen.html#Konfiguration_anpassen

----------

## py-ro

Die unknown Meldungen haben nichts zu bedeuten, seit ein paar Version kann man das erzeugte Raid Partitionieren, wenn man das nicht macht, erscheinen diese Meldungen.

Py

----------

## Marlo

Danke py-ro,

habe jetzt mal bei mir in der dmesg nachgesehen und diese Meldung dort auch gefunden. Also equinox0r vergiss das, was ich geschrieben habe.

Aber dann bleibt nur noch die fstab als Fehlerquelle. Dort müsten Zeilen wie

```
/dev/md2                   /                     ext3         defaults               0 1

```

drinstehen.

----------

## equinox0r

jop das ist so natürlich da eingetragen .. solangsam weiss ich echt nicht mehr weiter  :Sad: 

----------

## equinox0r

so, wir kommen der sache näher  :Smile: 

ich habs geschafft die serielle konsole zum laufen zu kriegen, jetzt weiss ich zumindest warum die kiste nicht bootet ...

aber seht selbst:

http://equinox.lichtspiele.org/error.log

kann mir einer mal sagen was ich da im kernel verkackt hab?

danke  :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> so, wir kommen der sache näher 
> 
> ich habs geschafft die serielle konsole zum laufen zu kriegen, jetzt weiss ich zumindest warum die kiste nicht bootet ...
> 
> aber seht selbst:
> ...

 

```
[   13.997073] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[   13.998008] kernel BUG at security/selinux/avc.c:888!

[   13.998008] invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP 

```

SELinux Problem?

----------

## equinox0r

ich hab das jetzt mal aus dem kernel genommen und jetzt gehts zumindest etwas weiter ...

```

Oct 31 05:09:08 [kernel] [    9.083291] loadkeys used greatest stack depth: 4032 bytes left

Oct 31 05:09:08 [kernel] [    9.095681] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 3776 bytes left

Oct 31 05:09:08 [kernel] [   10.618615] udev: starting version 141

Oct 31 05:09:08 [kernel] [   11.155361]  md1:<6> md4: unknown partition table

Oct 31 05:09:08 [kernel] [   11.187992]  unknown partition table

Oct 31 05:09:08 [kernel] [   12.625538] EXT3 FS on md3, internal journal

Oct 31 05:09:08 [dhcpcd] eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

Oct 31 05:09:08 [dhcpcd] eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Oct 31 05:09:08 [dhcpcd] eth0: offered 87.106.63.177 from 87.106.61.249

Oct 31 05:09:08 [dhcpcd] eth0: ignoring offer of 87.106.63.177 from 87.106.61.250

Oct 31 05:09:08 [dhcpcd] eth0: acknowledged 87.106.63.177 from 87.106.61.249

Oct 31 05:09:08 [dhcpcd] eth0: checking 87.106.63.177 is available on attached networks

Oct 31 05:09:08 [dhcpcd] eth0: wrong state 9

Oct 31 05:09:08 [dhcpcd] eth0: checking 87.106.63.177 is available on attached networks

Oct 31 05:09:14 [dhcpcd] eth0: leased 87.106.63.177 for 172800 seconds

Oct 31 05:09:14 [kernel] [   20.064220] Unable to find swap-space signature

Oct 31 05:09:15 [init] Entering runlevel: 3

Oct 31 05:09:15 [mdadm] DeviceDisappeared event detected on md device /dev/md2

```

dann kommt er bis zu "/etc/init.d/local start" und das wars dann. komische unicode zeichen auf der seriellen konsole die selbst putty nicht wegzaubern kann. 

wieso md2? sowas gibts bei mir gar nicht:

```
rescue:~# cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [faulty]

md1 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      40064 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md3 : active raid1 sdb3[1] sda3[0]

      6008192 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md4 : active raid1 sdb4[1] sda4[0]

      148231680 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md0 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdb2[1]

      2008000 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>
```

ausserdem noch:

```
rescue / # cat /etc/mdadm.conf

ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=d65120b8:f879e31d:f2cf23b2:3c7c073e

ARRAY /dev/md4 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=c9cbc26f:8ffe7272:95f56ce8:a2266712

ARRAY /dev/md3 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=2e4e5c3e:2016f116:e4250347:fe8ca6d4

ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=08b5c720:6f931815:0386271b:2e56b4ff

```

jetzt noch wer ne idee? v.a. warum stoppt der kurz vor local? das ist doch das letzte das normalerweise ausgeführt wird.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> ich hab das jetzt mal aus dem kernel genommen und jetzt gehts zumindest etwas weiter ...
> 
> ```
> 
> Oct 31 05:09:08 [kernel] [    9.083291] loadkeys used greatest stack depth: 4032 bytes left
> ...

 

```

 The different events are:

 

          DeviceDisappeared

                 An  md  array  which previously was configured appears to no

                 longer be configured.

 

                 If mdadm was told to monitor an array which is RAID0 or Lin-

                 ear,  then  it  will report DeviceDisappeared with the extra

                 information Wrong-Level.  This is because RAID0  and  Linear

                 do not support the device-failed, hot-spare and resync oper-

                 ations which are monitored.

```

Btw:

```
Oct 31 05:09:14 [kernel] [   20.064220] Unable to find swap-space signature 
```

Da stimmt auch was mit deiner Swap ned...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dann kommt er bis zu "/etc/init.d/local start" und das wars dann. komische unicode zeichen auf der seriellen konsole die selbst putty nicht wegzaubern kann. 
> 
> 

 

Haste die komplette Log? ^^

----------

